# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Need help with some terms and slang expressions

## translationsnmru

As usual, I need help finding English equivalent for some Russian words and phrases.  *капельница* This is the thingie you all have seen many times in movies, if not in real life. It is vertical rack/pole to which a vessel(s) with some liquid for IV are fastened (like blood plasma, saline, glycose and vitamin solutions etc) in order to transfuse them at a slow, constant rate into the patient's system. I'd like to know how this thingie is actually called in US hospitals. (And, by the way, don't try to feed me answers from Lingvo or whatever is your favorite dictionary—I don't buy answers from bilingual dictionaries, they lie too often   ::   ).  
Btw, here is a picture of that thingie  *1. зараза к заразе не пристаёт* -- this expression has a range of uses and meanings, depending on the context. It means, in a very literal translation, "an infection won't affect another infection", but could be figuratively translated as "a kettle can't be smeared by a pot", or "a pest can't affect a pest" etc (just off the top of my head). The Russian expression has a distinctly humorous sound, and is typically used, for example, when you visit a friend who is down with flue or something and someone warns you not to come to near lest you catch it from him/her; in such a situation, you could reply "Да ладно, зараза к заразе не пристаёт". 
Are there similar colloquial/slang expressions in English?   *2. Инфекционное отделение* -- a section in a hospital, often an isolated building, where people with infectious diseases are kept to prevent the infection from spreading. Would "Isolation unit" be an appropriate translation?  *3. горе моё луковое* — a jocular form of address to someone (usually a child) to whom something bad happened (or to whom something bad happens too often). It could be roughly translated as "my poor boy/girl", but the Russian expression often implies a touch of irony or displeasure.   *4.* What do you say when you think someone is asking for too much  or makes unreasonable demands? In Russian we have expressions like "А рожа/попа у тебя не треснет?", "А может, тебе ещё ключ от квартиры, где деньги лежат?", "У, губищу раскатал, закатай обратно". All of them mean, basically, "I think you want (or are asking for) more than is reasonable". What would an Amercan say in such a case?   *5. рука в говне* A rhyming reply (pretty rude) to the question "А мне"? 
For example, you are giving out something to a number of people--"This is for Yura, this is for Lena, this is for Oleg"--and leave one of them out. This last person can ask you "А мне?" ("and (what will you give) to me?"). If you feel mean and want hurt him/her, you can answer "У тебя рука в говне". In essence, you say "And you f*ck off". What do Amercan schoolboy/girls say in such a situation?  *6. Обманули дурака на четыре кулака* (Mostly used by childred). Used in sutuations when you have successfully played a prank/practical joke on someone and then inform this person that s/he has been taken in like a fool :P. 
That's all, folks  ::  (For now, at least).

----------


## DDT

The answer to капельница.
I just asked my sister who works in the lab at a hospital drawing blood. She says that they just call it "the IV pole".

----------


## DDT

2. Инфекционное отделение 
She says that where she works they only have rooms that are isolated. They are just called "Isolation Rooms".

----------


## translationsnmru

> The answer to капельница.
> I just asked my sister who works in the lab at a hospital drawing blood. She says that they just call it "the IV pole".

 Yay! You da man!  ::   
I have just googled for "IV pole", got a lot of relevant matches, so this expressions in indeed widely used.

----------


## ST

а в Лингво   ::  это таки "dropper". Неужели правда врет?

----------


## translationsnmru

> а в Лингво   это таки "dropper". Неужели правда врет?

 Уж поверь мне. Я занимаюсь переводами несколько лет. Двуязычному словарю _никогда_ нельзя полностью доверять. Тем более при переводе профессиональной лексики. Всегда нужно проверять по толковым словарям/энциклопедиям/справочникам того языка, на который переводишь.

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by ST  а в Лингво   это таки "dropper". Неужели правда врет?   Уж поверь мне. Я занимаюсь переводами несколько лет. Двуязычному словарю _никогда_ нельзя полностью доверять. Тем более при переводе профессиональной лексики. Всегда нужно проверять по толковым словарям/энциклопедиям/справочникам того языка, на который переводишь.

 А кто сказал, что словарь даёт именно то, что тебе нужно в данный момент? Мои учителя по переводу всегда говорили, что словарь даёт только направление течения мысли переводчика, а не готовые варианты, и я с этим стопроцентно согласен. 
Посмотрел англо-английские словари: все как один говорят, что dropper - это пипетка. Вывод: не верьте "Лингве"! :P

----------


## translationsnmru

> А кто сказал, что словарь даёт именно то, что тебе нужно в данный момент?

 Не понял, а с чем именно ты споришь?

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  А кто сказал, что словарь даёт именно то, что тебе нужно в данный момент?   Не понял, а с чем именно ты споришь?

 Я про дефиниции, нужную из которых не всегда удаётся подобрать.

----------


## translationsnmru

Это случается, а кто говорит, что нет? Но случается и так, что перевод в принципе неправильный или устаревший. Потому и следует обращаться к справочникам/словарям языка, на который переводишь.  
Но, вообще-то, боюсь, что оставшиеся вопросы мне придётся перепостить.... тут мы  совершенно сбились с курса.

----------


## DDT

> *5. рука в говне* A rhyming reply (pretty rude) to the question "А мне"? 
> For example, you are giving out something to a number of people--"This is for Yura, this is for Lena, this is for Oleg"--and leave one of them out. This last person can ask you "А мне?" ("and (what will you give) to me?"). If you feel mean and want hurt him/her, you can answer "У тебя рука в говне". In essence, you say "And you f*ck off". What do Amercan schoolboy/girls say in such a situation?

  The only thing that I can think of for this is. "Too bad, so sad."  I am not sure how many kids still say this though.

----------


## saibot

> 6. Обманули дурака на четыре кулака (Mostly used by childred). Used in sutuations when you have successfully played a prank/practical joke on someone and then inform this person that s/he has been taken in like a fool .

 I don't know about other people, but I'd say "You got owned."  And you if you wanna be super cool about it, you can replace "owned" with "pwn3d".

----------


## translationsnmru

Interesting suggestions, thanks, guys, keep them coming :P ... "pwn3d" won't work, though, because it's a movie... But "You got owned, you got owned", repeated twice, will do very nicely I think.

----------


## chaika

интересные вопросы. Я думаю только о ситуации с рождественскими подарками. Если ты не «хороший мальчик» говорим что Santa даст тебе lump of coal. I think that might fit in your situation... And you get a lump of coal... Although there are overtones of Christmas. But otherwise I can't think of a thing.  
I like "dropper" that's a great example of why not to believe general-purpose dictionaries! IV pole is a normal phrase to me, and I'm not even a hospital person. But you also have to bear in mind whether you are talking British English or American. For all I know "dropper" might be perfectly OK in England. I don't speak English. 
"Poor boy" "Poor girl" is probably OK, but you've got to say it with a particular intonation. Sort of like you are falling off a cliff as you are uttering the word "poor" ---\ _.   lotsa luck with that graphic. 
6. Fooled you! Fooled you! 
pronounced  фулђа 
(Take that! in Cyrillic! wanted to indicate that /j/ is not /д/ + /ж/)

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

> 6. Обманули дурака на четыре кулака (Mostly used by childred). Used in sutuations when you have successfully played a prank/practical joke on someone and then inform this person that s/he has been taken in like a fool .
> 			
> 		  I don't know about other people, but I'd say "You got owned."  And you if you wanna be super cool about it, you can replace "owned" with "pwn3d".

 MWAHAHA. Hahahahahahahaha... 
Heehee...
You know what I'm thinking. XD

----------


## ST

чтоб не плодить зря ветку-спрошу тут....
а как будет по английски "быдло" и "общечеловеческие ценности"?
(первое если верить лингве-cattle, но что то сомнительно как то)

----------


## adoc

1. scum
2. common human values

----------


## Gerty

А мне нужна "нитка родства", желательно "тонкая"   ::

----------


## adoc

Bloodline, heredity line. 
What's a "тонкая нитка родства"?

----------


## Gerty

It's something nice?   ::

----------


## adoc

I can't think of a word-by-word translation.  If you want to say that someone was соединён ниткой родства, then you say "they were of the same bloodline".  I don't know how it can be тонкой, they are either related or not.  Maybe "distant members of the same bloodline", or simply "distant relatives"?

----------


## Triton

А мне нравится. Тонкая нитка родства... Хорошо звучит.  ::  Но для перевода, наверно, лучше бы знать контекст. Gerty, как там у тебя вся фраза выглядит?

----------


## Gerty

Well, it sounds so unbelievably stiff and russian   ::   OK, that what I have done for this time:
____________
Life of an unremarkable guy turns upside down when he starts to have dreams about his previous life. And at the same time, in another city, a simple girl, working as a  librarian, meets three very unusual people: a collector of ancient books, a creasy fortune hunter and a Buddhist monk. A тонкая нитка родства reaches out through time and  space, through medieval wars and Stalin’s repressions, binding them together and linking them to the ancient treasure, which they unexpectedly inherited by birthright. For some people this treasure is a way to a mystic insight, for other – a part of the history of our country, and for rest – just a big amount of money. And nothing can stop all this people from taking possession of it or hiding it from mankind for ever. 
Buddhism is inseparably linked with a history of Russia. The secrets Buddhist studies are passed from one generation to another. New ethnographic thriller of ***  introduce us to unknown pages of history of our country and culture of Buddhism. 
Жизнь простого парня переворачивается кверху дном, когда ему вдруг каждую ночь начинает сниться его прошлая жизнь. А за тысячи километров от него, в другом городе, к ничем не примечательной девушке-библиотекарю приходят три странных посетителя: собиратель старинных книг, сумасшедший авантюрист и буддийский монах. Тонкая ниточка родства тянется через века и страны, через средневековые войны и сталинские репрессии, связывая их друг с другом и с таинственным кладом, наследниками которого они, сами того не подозревая, являются по праву рождения. Для одних этот клад - мистическое прозрение и путь в нирвану, для других - частичка нашей истории, для третьих - впечатляющая сумма денег. И они не остановятся ни перед чем чтобы завладеть им - или чтобы навеки скрыть его от людских глаз. 
Буддизм неразрывно связан с историей нашей страны. Тайны учения передаются из поколения в поколение. Еще один этнографический триллер ***  знакомит читателей с неизвестными страницами истории России и культурой буддизма.

----------


## Mr Radish

> капельница This is the thingie you all have seen many times in movies, if not in real life. It is vertical rack/pole to which a vessel(s) with some liquid for IV are fastened (like blood plasma, saline, glycose and vitamin solutions etc) in order to transfuse them at a slow, constant rate into the patient's system. I'd like to know how this thingie is actually called in US hospitals.

 It's also called an "IV drip"   

> Инфекционное отделение -- a section in a hospital, often an isolated building, where people with infectious diseases are kept to prevent the infection from spreading. Would "Isolation unit" be an appropriate translation?

 "quarantine"   

> What do you say when you think someone is asking for too much or makes unreasonable demands? In Russian we have expressions like "А рожа/попа у тебя не треснет?", "А может, тебе ещё ключ от квартиры, где деньги лежат?", "У, губищу раскатал, закатай обратно". All of them mean, basically, "I think you want (or are asking for) more than is reasonable". What would an Amercan say in such a case?

 A few days at work and I could come up with a lot more. Off the top of my head some phrases are...
"Well I want a lot of things, it doesn't mean I get them."
"Do I look like I am made out of money?"
"What am I, a charity?"
"Here's a quarter, call someone who cares."   

> рука в говне A rhyming reply (pretty rude) to the question "А мне"?
> For example, you are giving out something to a number of people--"This is for Yura, this is for Lena, this is for Oleg"--and leave one of them out. This last person can ask you "А мне?" ("and (what will you give) to me?"). If you feel mean and want hurt him/her, you can answer "У тебя рука в говне". In essence, you say "And you f*ck off". What do Amercan schoolboy/girls say in such a situation?

 "Sucks to be you" is one phrase that comes to mind.

----------


## translationsnmru

Thanks, Mr Radish!

----------


## ST

а как сказать: "молодец, возьми с полки пирожок"?

----------


## translationsnmru

Okay, here is a new batch. These are mostly colloquial/slang expressions, and I'd like to found colloquial English equivalents for them.  
"Давай без церемоний!" It means something like "Let's lay off formalities". I'd like to know if there are some set colloquial phrases/expressions/idioms in American English that express the same idea.   
"Выпить для храбрости" - the meaning is self-explanatory, but in Russian, it is a well-known set phrase. Anything similar in English? 
"Не выделывайся" (this phrase has several ruder versions with the same meaning). It is used when someone puts on airs, or pretends to be modest/ashamed when s/he really isn't etc). E.g. "Пить будешь? - Да я, вообще-то, почти не пью, но... - Да ладно тебе, не выделывайся, пей раз наливают" or "Ну давай, рассказывай, что у тебя там с твой подругой было. -- Ну, мне как-то неловко при всех. -- Ладно, не выделывайся, тут все свои".  
"Проколоться на чём-то" -- To get in trouble by doing something wrong. Often used in the question form of "На чём мы/вы/я прокололись?" E.g. a criminal who had commited an "ideal" crime and found out later that the cops are after him can ask himself: "На чём я прокололся?", meaning "What did I do wrong, what was my mistake that gave me away?"

----------


## groggery1

In the last lot, these days kids would so: "you've been punk'd", after a TV show that does this type of thing and calls it that.

----------


## saibot

> "Проколоться на чём-то" -- To get in trouble by doing something wrong. Often used in the question form of "На чём мы/вы/я прокололись?" E.g. a criminal who had commited an "ideal" crime and found out later that the cops are after him can ask himself: "На чём я прокололся?", meaning "What did I do wrong, what was my mistake that gave me away?"

 I would say "How did you know it was me" or "how did you find me?" 
I think this line is used at the end of Scooby Doo episodes, when they catch the bad guy.  Then they tell their little story about how they knew it was him, then the bad guy traditionally says "And I would have gotten away with it if it werent for those meddling kids..."

----------

